# New BBQ beans recipe



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 27, 2012)

yesterday day I had asked our friends here at SMF for a recipe for BBQ beans.I was able to find a recipe on the Internet.From what I can see,I think it will turn out great.one of the ingredients calls for barbeque sauce.I've been experimenting making my own barbeque sauce and I like what I've come up with and I got the wife's approval.

I will keep you posted


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 27, 2012)

I just made my beans about an hour ago at 4:30 they will take 2 hours on simmer













DSC06740.JPG



__ smoking shawn86
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSC06741.JPG



__ smoking shawn86
__ Nov 27, 2012


















DSC06743.JPG



__ smoking shawn86
__ Nov 27, 2012






I browned some bacon and onion in a pot they add some of my barbecue sauce molasses,brown sugar,navy beans,crushed tomatoes,


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 27, 2012)




----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 28, 2012)

That looks great.  Can you post the bean recipe, or give a link to where we can find it?


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Nov 29, 2012)

*10 slices bacon, chopped*

*1 medium yellow onion, chopped*

*2 cups barbecue sauce*

*1¼ cups dark brown sugar*

*1 cup beef stock*

*1 cup leftover chopped beef brisket or pulled pork*

*¼ cup molasses*

*1 tbsp. dry mustard*

*2 tsp. kosher salt*

*⅛ tsp. ground cloves*

*4 15-oz. cans navy beans, drained and rinsed*

*1 16-oz. can whole, peeled tomatoes, crushed by hand*

*Freshly ground black pepper, to taste*

Heat oven to 325°. Heat bacon in an 8-qt. Dutch oven over medium-high heat, and cook, stirring, until its fat renders, about 6 minutes. Add onion, and cook, stirring, until soft, about 5 minutes. Add sauce, sugar, stock, meat, molasses, mustard, salt, cloves, beans, tomatoes, and pepper; bring to a boil. Cover pot and place in oven; bake until thick and fragrant, about 2 hours. Cool 10 minutes.

If you don't have a dutch oven,Than you can do what I did.Simmer on low with lid tilted for 2 hrs


----------



## doctorvapor (Nov 29, 2012)

Outstanding.  Thanks so much


----------



## smoking shawn86 (Aug 7, 2013)

I made ribs about two weeks ago,and had these beans with it. I put a twist on it I put my beans in my smoker along with my ribs to give it a smoky flavor.the wife didn't like it, but it tasted great .


----------



## daveinflorida (Sep 11, 2013)

My wife now states she does not like the taste of the grill ever. I did have some bad smoke times and I think she remembers that yet I've had some recent parties where everybody ate up 2 racks of ribs, two big packs of chicken. She saw them do it and still won't give in.:) Oh well. More meat for me during the week for work. :)


----------

